# SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price?



## SureF1reFan (Jan 10, 2005)

I think the subject says it all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Everyone who owns one or did... is it Worth it? it looks like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price?


----------



## Dukester (Jan 10, 2005)

Bear in mind this is only my opinion and humble at that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I think most SF's are overpriced...


----------



## redcar (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

If you're a real world operator and need that kind of thing, then perhaps Uncle Sugar will buy you one. _translation_: if you're a member of an elite police or military unit and need a very bright light of 200-350 lumen range that is shock isolated so you can mount it on a weapon and have the bulb and reflector survive the subsequent recoil, then maybe your unit will budget some and issue you one. 

Otherwise, I would think you could do as well with a lot less money and still have a pretty good light. I too think it is a little bit pricey. But, being the hyprocrite that I am, and having absolutely no need for this sort of thing, I bellied right up to the bar and bought one myself. 

I had told myself about the time when I first got onto this board last summer, after looking at the beam from my brand new 6P w/P60 that that would be all the light that I would ever need. But I just had to have something more, 'just in case'. I bought the M4, absolutely love it and find myself reaching for it more and more...

escape while you can... its too late for me...


----------



## scudinc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

No.


----------



## paulr (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

If I were seriously thinking of buying an M4, I'd ask myself why don't I get an M6 instead.

Anyway, special forces and swat teams have their uses for the M4/M6 and they generally get their respective agencies to pay for them. For ordinary flashaholics, it's just a question of how much you like that kind of gear and whether it's where you want to put your money. There's basically no functionality-based reason for buying any of these lights. They're like high performance sports cars that can go 200 mph. Most of us will never drive that fast, but we think the cars are really cool anyway, even if their prices are completely out of reach ($100K+). It's the same thing with powerful flashlights, but a typical hobbyist can actually afford to buy an expensive flashlight every now and then (up to the M4/M6 price range, say) if we get enough satisfaction from it, without needing further justification.


----------



## Double_A (Jan 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Dukester said:*
Bear in mind this is only my opinion and humble at that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I think most SF's are overpriced... 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, we know that. Have you EVER owned a surefire?


----------



## 357 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

I don't think I'd buy an M4 (or an M6). Basic incandescent technology, poor runtime (1 hour with the long running lamp), and using 4 batteries per loading. I'm finding that I RARELY use my C3 for this same reason. It runs through batteries like mad, and even the 1 hour bulbs become orangy after only 20-25 minutes of use (this is the case so far with all my incandescent Surefires). While the overall output might be okay for the full hour, the tint is NOT. While I like the total lumen output of the M4 and M6, I can't get myself to buy a light that will only give me 20-25 minutes of respectable tint before it starts going downhill. I'm not a tactical guy, all I need a light for is walking the dog, the occasional power outages, edc, or going on night hikes, all of which require longer runtime than 20 minutes.

At that kind of money, I'd expect U2 like versatility. I have a couple U2s (which I consider to be the flagship of the LED Surefire line), and I think that this is the limit as to what I'd spend on a flashlight.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jan 11, 2005)

I think its worth it.


----------



## Double_A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

I'm with paulr, if your gonna consider the M4, why not the M6?

I jumped from a 9P to a M6 and later picked up a M3. 

Unless you have a strong preference for the shape of the M4 go for an M6, they are so bad a$$ looking with all those knurled cutouts! And smaller than most people think.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Some people talk about "worth" as if this is some sort of tribulation we put ourselves through! Flashlights are meant to bring us "fun" and "joy" etc.
For most of us, the M4 is a toy not a tool. Is the M4 worth the price as a fun toy?
Certainly! But the M6 does it better (Brighter, whiter light for longer).

Al


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Yes, it was worth it to me. I like the M3T and M6 better.

The M3T fits in my back pocket better and it can use the N2 lamp. I like the N2 lamp because it has a nice round intense hotspot.

I like the M6 with the LOLA and like Al says it stays nice and white.

If I didn't have a M3T or a M6 I could be very happy with a M4. I recommend the M6.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

The M3T (N2 or MN16 lamps) is a more practical "tool-like" flashlight for me. I actually tend to use it as a flashlight. The M4 and M6 are more for fun.

The N62 Lamp in the M4 (or 12PM with 3" TurboHead) is the extreme definition of fun - it eats SF123As like popcorn and has no practical applications unless you 'kick down doors' or 'snipe' for a living...

Al


----------



## sigp6 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

I agree with Hoghead. I prefer the M3T and M6. That being said, I'll probably end up with an M4 as well...


----------



## Longstreet (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Surefire's entire lineup is over-priced. That's not to say they're not good lights, they just charge too much for them.

And yes, I own a Surefire, a G2. Great light, but $30.00 for a plastic flashlight? Or take the 6P for an example. Explain to me how a 6P costs 3-4 times as much to manufacture as a 4D MagLite.

Surefire makes great lights. But "is it worth the price" is the wrong question to ask when buying one. The right question is "how badly do I want/need this light?"


----------



## cy (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

don't have an M4, but thinking about it and M3

did finally get an M6 and love it!

is it overpriced? depends on your point of view. not too long ago I thought m*glites were pricey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Mr HG (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

I have an M4, It's a toy for me aswell.
But since I got some pilas and N2 for it, It sure does get its share of use. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## capnal (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Well let's see here:
M4 = $330.00
for that same price, you can get this:
G2 $34.00 x 4 = $136.00. Because you need all 4 colors, of course!
6P $56.00. Because you need the original, and it is pretty cool.
E2E HA $95.00. Because you need this one for its high accessory value.
12 pack of 123 batteries $15.00 x 2 = $30.00. Because you need to feed the 6 flashlights you just bought.

Total = $317.00

You save $13.00. With that you can buy yourself a decent bottle of wine and try to figure out why you ever thought you needed an M4 in the first place.


----------



## Hellz (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Worth it? Probably not, but I got one anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Out of my M6, M4 and M3T the M6 get's the least use. This is purely down to me being broke and not being able to feed it. The M4 sits by the back door and is used for checking stuff out. The M3T gets used for everything else.

Would I buy another M4 if mine went missing? No, I'd buy some more batteries for the M3T and get myself an L4 (which I still can't believe I don't own /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )

Hellz


----------



## slick228 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Yes, the M4 is worth it to me. Before I bought this light, I was debating if I should purchase a M4 or M6. The form factor of the M4 was more suitable for my hands and I was only going to be using the low output lamp assembly. Also, I was able to add a Z58 clickie tail cap to it too. I really like this light and it would be even better if SureFire had a digitally regulated version, M4D. I would buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## NeonLights (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

I'd say it was worth buying my M4 (got it used). I also currently own two M6's and used to own an M3T (sold it), and while I use my M6's more than my M4, sometimes the form factor of the M4 is better for my purposes than the M6. FWIW I'm usually using the LOLA's in all of my M6's and M4.

-Keith


----------



## Topper (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Well I have 2 of them so I guess so. I am running the N2 lamp(9volt) with 2 168s Pilas in one and the other I added 2 A19's so I can run 3 168s Pilas and the 12volt M4 lamps the MN60 & MN61. I like the size of it better than my M6
although the M6 is lots of fun.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Double_A (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

[ QUOTE ]
*Longstreet said:*
Surefire's entire lineup is over-priced. That's not to say they're not good lights, they just charge too much for them.

And yes, I own a Surefire, a G2. Great light, but $30.00 for a plastic flashlight? Or take the 6P for an example. Explain to me how a 6P costs 3-4 times as much to manufacture as a 4D MagLite.

Surefire makes great lights. But "is it worth the price" is the wrong question to ask when buying one. The right question is "how badly do I want/need this light?" 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep and I want to know why a new car should cost $25,000 ? Not worth it in my book either, but both Cars and surefires are a sellin'


----------



## stockae92 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

[ QUOTE ]
*redcar said:*
escape while you can... its too late for me... 

[/ QUOTE ]

very true /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

[ QUOTE ]
*Longstreet said:*
Explain to me how a 6P costs 3-4 times as much to manufacture as a 4D MagLite.

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't explain it, but I *CAN* tell you that, IMHO, the 6P *IS* 3-4 times better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Would I pay that kind of money for an M4? Yes. The *name alone *deserves a premium. Is there any cooler name for a flashlight?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## JimH (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

I have an M4 - very nice light. I'm running the MN61 bulb rated at 350 lumens. 

I also have a couple of Mag85's - one with a stock head and one with a FM 3V head. They will both blow the socks off of my M4. Of course, at 1234 lumens, why would'nt they. So, for a whole lot less money, you get a well constructed light with a whole lot more magic smoke. If I could only keep one, it would be the Mag85.


----------



## SureF1reFan (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*

Thanks to Everyone for giving me your opinion on the M4... and M6 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
The wife likes the look of the M6, maybe I can ask for the M4 for "her" Birthday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 16, 2009)

imo, no. for $350 you can get desent hid with 10x more lm.
my L900 was $120, they say it makes 900lm, idk about 900, but it sure is bright as hell, quality wise it comes very close to sf, almost equal.
i had sf e2, g2, not impressed for the price, my coleman maxx is a bit brighter than e2 or g2 cost $25. and quality wise is very close to sf. it survived many drops, some from 10ft. even fell into a lake, still looks and works as good as new.

when sf just appeared there wasn't many high quality lights aside from maglite, streamlight, and few more brands, now there are tonns of different brands, with more innovation than sf. 
anyone can make a great light for $100, making the same for $25 is a bigger challange.
i'd put my l900 against m4 anytime. i got more lm, longer runtime, similar quality, and it costs 1\3 of m4


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, 4.5 year necro bump!

The funny thing is, reading the old posts, the exact same debates (pro&con) are still running to this day, word-for-word.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 16, 2009)

oops, my bad didn't look at the date.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 16, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Wow, 4.5 year necro bump!
> 
> The funny thing is, reading the old posts, the exact same debates (pro&con) are still running to this day, word-for-word.


Its like Groundhog Day and sometimes we old-timers find it hard to laugh. We'd cry but we don't have any tears left.
:candle:


----------



## souptree (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: SureFire: Is the M4 Devastator Worth the Price*



Double_A said:


> I'm with paulr, if your gonna consider the M4, why not the M6?



Because it's 50% heavier and eats 50% more batteries.... which are also 50% heavier. That's why I kept my M4 and sold my M6. Plus, the M4 is, well, *devastating*!! :thumbsup:



capnal said:


> Well let's see here:
> M4 = $330.00
> for that same price, you can get this:
> G2 $34.00 x 4 = $136.00. Because you need all 4 colors, of course!
> ...



I'd need two bottles of wine to figure out why I just bought 4 G2s and a 6P. :thinking:


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 4, 2009)

Theres absolutely nothing wrong with buying four g2's and a 6p. Nothing at all. :devil:


----------



## Lord Bear (Dec 5, 2009)

I have never regretted any Surefire purchase. I looked long and hard at the Devastator and it's even more bad*ss bigger brother. But since EDC was the main purpose I never got any model bigger than the 2 battery models. But if I got it I would definitely not regret it at all. Plus not one Surefire has ever failed on me ever. Quality is well worth paying for as long as long as budget allows.


----------



## Techeon (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello All,

Long time lurker and first time poster here who had to speak up on the M4 which I have owned for a couple years. It is definately NOT worth the price to me. I've really moved away from incans to led's which you could buy so many of for the $350 cost of the M4. I've been through a couple bulbs and have bought all the lower priced alternatives I can find. Believe me, when you blow a $30 bulb after only a few sets of batteries, you will regret the M4. I am very pro Surefire and also have their L4, Aviator, 6p and 9p, 2 rechargables (I forget the models) with all kinds of accessories and really think that the M4 is at least $150 overpriced.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 5, 2009)

Techeon said:


> Believe me, when you blow a $30 bulb after only a few sets of batteries, you will regret the M4.


Did you call SureFire and explain what you had experienced?
It sound like the bulb died way too soon if you only put a few sets of SF123As through it.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 5, 2009)

Techeon said:


> I've been through a couple bulbs [...] a few sets of batteries [...]


I do understand where you're coming from. I have a modest collection of SFs, but I don't have an M4. If I did, however, I'd set it up with 2x17670 or (better yet) bored for 2x18650 LiIon rechargeables, run an LED tower in the turbohead (avoiding your issues above), and I'd probably be really happy with it. :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the M3 head on the M4 body.
:tinfoil: I'm addicted to LEGO.


----------



## Jvalera (Dec 7, 2009)

NO, too much $$$ but I got mine new on sale for $260 sometime ago. I like it for its size,
simplicity, reliability, weapon mountable and the warranty ,plus now its wearing
a Seraph p7 head 3 x 17500 w/ detonator extender which used to 
run a LF 500 lumen M4 bulb. now its turbo head will go on a Leef 
3 x 18650 body...hmm may be Ill switch it around?? again


----------



## Illum (Dec 7, 2009)

handled the M4, didn't like it...its a bit long to use a tail switch.:shrug:


----------



## woodrow (Dec 8, 2009)

You can get brighter and longer running for much less $$$, but If you have wanted the M4 I would buy it. It is a classic SFM series light. That alone makes it worth having.... and I no longer drink the SF coolaid very often.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just lock it already... 



Should have been locked 4 years ago when it started. All of these threads have the same outcome.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 8, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Just lock it already...
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been locked 4 years ago when it started. All of these threads have the same outcome.



:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Dec 8, 2009)

There's a more recent thread about the M4 here, and it also happens to be in the correct forum. We'll close this old thread and continue there.


----------

